# My First Palladium and new leaching method



## kjavanb123 (Mar 8, 2011)

All,

After some messing up on some parts of the process, I could finally produce the metallic Pd powder, and melted it to produce the following. It's only 0.68 grams from 10 honeycombs. Again, I am sure my leaching is not complete, and I messed up in percipitation of Pd from the solution.

My very first Palladium.



Now I am gonna re-process the 10 honeycombs again using the following method, this is still on paper, so help me out. I was thinking to put few of the honeycombs inside a bucket, with a faucet, a beaker on heater to bring the HCL to 80c, a water pump to pump the hot HCL from beaker to honeycombs using a shower head so it get disturbuted evenly on the surface of honeycombs, and the pressure of water pump, would assure most exposure of honeycombs to HCL and nitric. and let it circulate for at least 3 hrs. I will post pics soon as i soon i finished making it.

Thanks
Kev


----------



## pgm (Mar 8, 2011)

kjavanb123 said:


> All,
> 
> After some messing up on some parts of the process, I could finally produce the metallic Pd powder, and melted it to produce the following. It's only 0.68 grams from 10 honeycombs. Again, I am sure my leaching is not complete, and I messed up in percipitation of Pd from the solution.
> 
> ...



nice to see you have a button well done.....i do not understand why you are going to use a water pump.....just add the acids in cold with the honeycomes then start the heating or else this will be dangerz....very simple add everything in beaker then start the heating and stire with a plastic stick use anything plastic....mixing is key...

please do not make this complex...it is not that complex....and remember safty...eye cover, gloves and safe place...think ahead before starting


----------



## kjavanb123 (Mar 8, 2011)

pgm,

I have always worn the safety materials, I presumed the circulating the hot HCL then addition of nitric 1ml to the circling HCL would take care of stirring or agitation of solution. the bucket has a led to seal it, and i always cover the beaker containing acid with glass so this would eliminate the fumes. This is just a design i was thinking. water pump and shower heads on top of the honeycomb surface would make the AR penetrate the comb more efficent.
I will have some pics posted soon.

Kev


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 8, 2011)

kjavanb123 said:


> pgm,
> 
> I have always worn the safety materials, I presumed the circulating the hot HCL then addition of nitric 1ml to the circling HCL would take care of stirring or agitation of solution. the bucket has a led to seal it, and i always cover the beaker containing acid with glass so this would eliminate the fumes. This is just a design i was thinking. water pump and shower heads on top of the honeycomb surface would make the AR penetrate the comb more efficent.
> I will have some pics posted soon.
> ...



Wouldn't building a little "Platinumills" type devise do the same thing and keep everything sealed up?

Jim


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 8, 2011)

It's going to eat your shower head up. You are making things more complicated than they need to be.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Mar 8, 2011)

I was thinking plastic showerheads. does this type of AR circulation has the same effect as agitation of AR in cats? and does it mean more recovery if this circulation goes for like 3 hrs? or as soon as the tiny bubbles stopped forming for addition of nitric is time to stop?

Kev


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 8, 2011)

kjavanb123 said:


> I was thinking plastic showerheads. does this type of AR circulation has the same effect as agitation of AR in cats? and does it mean more recovery if this circulation goes for like 3 hrs? or as soon as the tiny bubbles stopped forming for addition of nitric is time to stop?
> 
> Kev



Chances are the plastic in the shower head will be effected by the acidsand crack over time. 

The AR circulating thru the pipe and the pump are going to require more heating of the solution, the pipe and pump will need to come up to temp, and they will act like a heat sink and pull heat from your solution. And also more water to dilute the solution to clean the pipes out to be able to recover your PM's. 

It will also require more solution for you to do the job to make up for the solution in the pump and pipe.

Keep
It
Simple
Stupid


----------

